# Swiss Cross Arrived today....Pictures



## majorbanjo (Dec 12, 2010)

In Stand ready to start....

View attachment 273084


wheels out ready....

View attachment 273085


together in stand

View attachment 273086


disregard blue platform pedals....just on for the test ride....

View attachment 273087


think I'm going to go with my white seat...will add later..

View attachment 273088


----------



## Ritchey_Dave (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking good! Let everyone know what you think after you get a chance to ride it a little.


----------

